# Removing steering wheel emblem - possible?



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Daughter and I are looking at blacking out all three of the bowties on our Cruze (front, back, & steering wheel), one of these weekends. Will most likely be done over Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Usually they are glued on. It was on the Cobalt. A hair dryer should help you peel it off in the summer.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you really want to risk it, disconnect the battery, remove the airbag and peel the cover off and then remove it at your leisure.


----------



## Amir_abuzaid (Aug 29, 2021)

kilnakorr said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering if its possible to remove the bowtie logo on the steering wheel, without to much effort?
> Does anyone know if it's glued on, or maybe bolted from the back somehow?
> ...


Did it work out for you I was gonna do mine but don’t know how to take it out


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Amir_abuzaid said:


> Did it work out for you I was gonna do mine but don’t know how to take it out


Welcome Aboard!

This will show how to remove the air bag.

How-To: Add a Working Paddle Shift Steering Wheel

Don't forget to introduce your self and your Cruze here.


----------

